# TV Music



## marietto (25 Ottobre 2014)

Questo 3D affianca idealmente quello sulle serie TV aperto da H7 una decina di giorni fa.

Pezzo degli Who utilizzato come sigla di C.S.I.

[video=youtube;PdLIerfXuZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Ottobre 2014)

Ancora Who per C.S.I. New York

[video=youtube;_8_Pf144Qmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8_Pf144Qmg[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Ottobre 2014)

Sempre Who per C.S.I. Miami

[video=youtube;Rp6-wG5LLqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Ottobre 2014)

Jace Everett - utilizzato per la sigla di True Blood.


[video=youtube;sMPNjPpdjKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMPNjPpdjKU[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;tMV8L8Jl-cw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMV8L8Jl-cw[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Ottobre 2014)

I Barenaked Ladies con la sigla di The Big Bang Theory

[video=youtube;7qRVG6pW72A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qRVG6pW72A[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Ottobre 2014)

Questa non è una sigla, si tratta di un pezzo eseguito appositamente dai Los Cuates de Sinaola per un episodio della seconda stagione di "Breaking Bad"
"Negro Y Azul" anche nota come "Heisenberg Song".

[video=youtube;z0JPTgAtqzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0JPTgAtqzw[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Ottobre 2014)

Dandy Wahrols - We Used To Be Friends, utilizzata come sigla di "Veronica Mars"

[video=youtube;Bm1g5Yg0hUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm1g5Yg0hUw[/video]


----------



## Flavia (25 Ottobre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> I Barenaked Ladies con la sigla di The Big Bang Theory
> 
> [video=youtube;7qRVG6pW72A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qRVG6pW72A[/video]


:up:


----------



## marietto (25 Ottobre 2014)

La sigla di Buffy The Vampire Slayer nella versione originale (Nerf Herder)

[video=youtube;RmtFgvHiZXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmtFgvHiZXA[/video]

e coverizzata da The Breeders

[video=youtube;vi5oomJB5BY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi5oomJB5BY[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Ottobre 2014)

"Falling" - Il tema di Angelo Badalamenti per la sigla di Twin Peaks
nella versione strumentale

[video=youtube;bLyTAaHCwmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLyTAaHCwmA[/video]

e in quella con i vocals di Julee Cruise

[video=youtube;srqIymNRVYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srqIymNRVYc[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Ottobre 2014)

Far From Any Road di The Handsome Family
utilizzata per la sigla di True Detective

[video=youtube;ZRPpCqXYoos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRPpCqXYoos[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2014)

*Ciao marietto*

[video=youtube_share;8AEU5pBxY6E]http://youtu.be/8AEU5pBxY6E[/video] la sigla di "cold case" - posthumus " NAra "


----------



## marietto (25 Ottobre 2014)

*Ciao Fiammetta!*

Ryan Bingham - Until I'm One With You  THE BRIDGE

[video=youtube;LiW5dozlQcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiW5dozlQcw[/video]


----------



## drusilla (10 Dicembre 2014)

[video=youtube;W39HFh9y7x8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W39HFh9y7x8[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (10 Dicembre 2014)

[video=youtube;YuGkMu751K8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuGkMu751K8[/video]

All along the watchtower.

Se non conoscete la serie in cui questa canzone è fondamentale, problema vostro 

_There must be a kind of way out of here _


----------



## drusilla (10 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [video=youtube;YuGkMu751K8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuGkMu751K8[/video]
> 
> All along the watchtower.
> 
> ...


La vedrò la vedrò, un giorno ... anche solo per Hunnan


----------



## Tubarao (10 Dicembre 2014)

Forse non parliamo della stessa serie.

Io parlo di quella dove ci sono queste due.


----------



## drusilla (10 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse non parliamo della stessa serie.
> 
> Io parlo di quella dove ci sono queste due.
> 
> ...


pensavo a Sons of Anarchy, che non ho visto comunque... boh allora dai dilla, non fare l'interessante


----------



## Tubarao (10 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> pensavo a Sons of Anarchy, che non ho visto comunque... boh allora dai dilla, *non fare il cacacazzi *


Se lo chiedi così non posso che risponderti. Parlo di Battlestar Galactica. Quella canzone è proprio parte integrante della trama.


----------



## drusilla (10 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se lo chiedi così non posso che risponderti. Parlo di Battlestar Galactica. Quella canzone è proprio parte integrante della trama.


smanetti troppo tu


----------



## Tubarao (10 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> smanetti troppo tu


Muà  No


----------

